# Party Animal Organic?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can order the Party Animal Organic online without spending a fortune in shipping costs? I just want to try a couple of cans. Thanks for looking.:blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - try looking for it on the web and putting in the site's names in google and then the word "coupon" afterwards and you might get some coupon codes to use for discounts and/or free shipping.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> April - try looking for it on the web and putting in the site's names in google and then the word "coupon" afterwards and you might get some coupon codes to use for discounts and/or free shipping.


 Thanks, Sue!:hugging:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nikki's mom, Suzan always said that was the best food if you didn't want to cook for them.......let me know what you find.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- I haven't gone to get any yet, but found stores here in town that sell it. If you want to PM me your address, I'll get a couple of extra cans this weekend and ship them to you to try. I'm only getting a couple of cans to try for my girls too.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> April -- I haven't gone to get any yet, but found stores here in town that sell it. If you want to PM me your address, I'll get a couple of extra cans this weekend and ship them to you to try. I'm only getting a couple of cans to try for my girls too.


Awe-you are so sweet, Lynn!:hugging:I just ordered some from a place in FL. I did get a bit of a discount for being a new customer. Thanks for your offer, though.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Nikki's mom, Suzan always said that was the best food if you didn't want to cook for them.......let me know what you find.....:thumbsup:



Will do! I'm thinking I will cook sometimes. I want to feed them the best I can afford. The good news is that they are both teeny and one large can gives me 3 meals for both.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Doggiefood.com sells cases of 12 for $33.50 plus $4.95 flat rate shipping if you decide to keep feeding it. They also have discounts sometimes. The shipping cost is low considering the weight of the cans, especially if you buy more than one case at a time.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Does anyone know about the dry food?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Doggiefood.com sells cases of 12 for $33.50 plus $4.95 flat rate shipping if you decide to keep feeding it. They also have discounts sometimes. The shipping cost is low considering the weight of the cans, especially if you buy more than one case at a time.


Thank you, Lisa!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Does anyone know about the dry food?


Donna, they do make a dry food if you want to check it out:

Party Animal Gourmet Organic Pet Food Details


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Party Animal canned food is great stuff  Let us know what you think of it when you try it out!


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

*Party Animal Pet Foods*

You can get Party Animal Pet food without paying any shipping, now directly from the company. $34.99 per case, I think it is. :aktion033: Has anyone tried this food and how do you like it?


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

Do you ever find white rubbery pieces in the food? I have my first case of Heavenly Venison and found several of these. I just picked them out. They seemed like collagen perhaps...rubbery and white.


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

*party Animal Venison*



Bailey&Me said:


> Party Animal canned food is great stuff  Let us know what you think of it when you try it out!


Did you ever find rubbery white pieces in the food that appear to be like collagen perhaps? :huh:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

April, if you calculate the actual protein in Party Animal, it is 36%. Is high protein what started all Lily's tummy's problems last year?

Nutritional analysis can be misleading. You have to calculate canned food based upon dry matter:

Dry Matter Basis - A Better Way to Compare Dog Foods


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> April, if you calculate the actual protein in Party Animal, it is 36%. Is high protein what started all Lily's tummy's problems last year?
> 
> Nutritional analysis can be misleading. You have to calculate canned food based upon dry matter:
> 
> Dry Matter Basis - A Better Way to Compare Dog Foods


 Marj,
thanks for thinking of me and my Lily..I do not feed Party Animal..I did try it once..and I agree that it is too rich for my girls..Lily did not have any tummy issues. She began losing weight because she was not absorbing the nutrients in her food.. this happened soon after a serious vaccine reaction. She and Rose eat NB sweet potato and venison. Eva is on Fromm whitefish & potato and Innova low fat canned mixed with the senior canned.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aprilb said:


> Marj,
> thanks for thinking of me and my Lily..I do not feed Party Animal..I did try it once..and I agree that it is too rich for my girls..Lily did not have any tummy issues. She began losing weight because she was not absorbing the nutrients in her food.. this happened soon after a serious vaccine reaction. She and Rose eat NB sweet potato and venison. Eva is on Fromm whitefish & potato and Innova low fat canned mixed with the senior canned.


Oh, now I see why I was confused. Abigail bumped one of your old threads!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lukesallnatural.com
I order from here and you can mix up favors...you don't have to order by the case. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

The company sells the food for $34.95 with no shipping costs. Has anyone had any problems with the protein being 8% as fed and 36% dry matter weight? Do your babies do well on this food?


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

Where do you live? I could send you some of my cans since Abby could not tolerate it. I live in Hattiesburg MS.


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

they only have one formula and it contains chicken.


----------

